# Underwater Dog photographer



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

http://www.littlefriendsphoto.com/index2.php#/gallery1/1/

Came across these on FB. These are entertaining and amazing!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I saw those too! They are incredible.


----------

